# First goat birthing - pics finally!



## Cara Peachick (Jun 25, 2011)

Far Out Trixie (mama) is a FF and also my first pregnant doe.  She had a lovely single doeling, named Far Out Sassafras (Sassy).


Trixie in first stage labor







Just born!






The welcoming committee






Here I am!






3 days old and making trouble already!






Sassy is growing so fast and delighting all of us!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 25, 2011)

so adorable! great pics- I really like the one with the kids looking in.  congrats.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 25, 2011)

Great Pictures Love them! What beautiful goats


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

***LIKE***


----------



## peachick (Jun 26, 2011)

congrats!!
my first goat birthing was this season too...  its incredible.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 26, 2011)

Gosh, I love LaManchas. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Jun 28, 2011)

Just precious!!!  Love all the pictures... especially the welcoming committee!!!


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 2, 2011)

What a great series of pictures!  The welcoming committee looks pretty excited!

Congrats!

Bobbi


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 4, 2011)

That little one has so many people to love her! I bet she is spoiled already! 
Our first babies just arrived as well and I can't wait to have more next year!

I LOVE your play area! I bet that makes for some great entertainment for everyone.

Congrats to you and the new momma!


----------



## julieq (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations!  Lovely doe and doeling!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my how adorable. Love the pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 4, 2011)

AWW!!    *CONGRATULATIONS**!!!*  Good job Far Out Trixie(momma)!! Far Out Sassafras (Sassy) is an adorable La Mancha doeling!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## fanov8 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cute!  We also have a Trixie that is a LaMancha!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jul 6, 2011)

Neat!  Thanks again everyone.  We are enjoying them all!


----------



## Bedste (Jul 6, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats! Cute!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats!!! Nice pics!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations (and your kids are too cute as well


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations what a beautiful doe, I love kidding season


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks!  The baby is SO FUN !!!


----------

